# need ram



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 14, 2006)

iam looking for 2gb's, within $200 U.S

 for the mobo of
 asus P5NSLI 
mobo

thanks


EDIT!!!!!!!!

http://www.xoxide.com/neon-crab-memory-cooler.html
can i use that?, do i need one to cool two sticks?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 14, 2006)

also is this a good hdd
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822136014


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 14, 2006)

I wouldn't think you need a RAM cooler. Newegg doesn't have much in the 2GB DDR catagory for under 200. Even buying seperate 1GB sticks your stuck with mostly generic brands which are out of stock anyway.

The hard drive is good.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 14, 2006)

Try about 2gb of Kingston Value Ram if you are not planning to oc everything. That comes out to $209.99 seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820134046

 As far as a memory cooler that's always an option unless you are planning on cranking the memory up. It's one way to dress the inside of a case while seeing the memory cooled down. As far as the drive is concerned I will probably end up buying a pair to set an array here sometime. A pair of those would work well with a pair of WD 250gb ide drives already in use.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 14, 2006)

well i might oc 
 what bout 200-250


----------



## PC eye (Nov 14, 2006)

The Kingston HyperX PC2-5400 goes for just about $259,99 at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820134041 That's a performance type there.

 The 2gb of Corsair xms series PC2-5400 runs for $252 at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145015


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 14, 2006)

so if i go with the first one 
 iam guarenteed 
 it will work with my mobo 
 and its fast


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 14, 2006)

Any set PC eye listed here should work. I haven't heard of any problems with nvidia based boards and nonstandard voltage RAM.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 14, 2006)

Right now I have two 2gb of DDR400 PC3200 Kingston memory doing a great job on the Socket 939 AMD board here which is an Asus A8N SLI. People have had some problems with OCZ memory at times on Asus boards. And that is with a premium brand of memory there. Corsair and Mushkin have always been known for being good gaming and ocing performance types of memory. 

 For $241,99 newegg has a 2gb set of Mushkin PC2-5300 Enhanced performance memory seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820146436 The timings there were a little slower at 5-5-5-12 with a cas latency of 5.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 15, 2006)

i need ram 
 either 1gb or 2gb for 100-150


----------



## fade2green514 (Nov 15, 2006)

lol i love xoxide... caffeinated soap. what are they gonna think of next??? lol
btw ddr2 prices raised its REALLY tough to find good memory for $200.... 2gb of it at least.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 15, 2006)

would tigerdirect have anything....cheaper 
 i would lik 2gigs but id like it cheaper, can it still be as fast or nearly as fast if i buy from somewhere


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 15, 2006)

fade2green514 said:


> lol i love xoxide... caffeinated soap. what are they gonna think of next??? lol
> btw ddr2 prices raised its REALLY tough to find good memory for $200.... 2gb of it at least.



lmao i know 
 does it go in yer skin???




 whats the best ram i can get for my mobo, for 100-150


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Nov 15, 2006)

Cromewell said:


> I wouldn't think you need a RAM cooler. Newegg doesn't have much in the 2GB DDR catagory for under 200. Even buying seperate 1GB sticks your stuck with mostly generic brands which are out of stock anyway.
> 
> The hard drive is good.




yeah


i remember when a good set of RAM was $200


i had a DDR 400 C2 Corsair picked out that was around $180 and a DDR2800 C4 that was around $210


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 15, 2006)

whats a good ram set for 100-150


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 15, 2006)

There are tons of good DDR2 1GB kits for < $150, when you move to 2GB they are still on the expensive side. I got 2GB of OCz stuff for $220CDN not long ago, the same set now costs $280CDN you might be best waiting for prices to drop again unless you are in need of the RAM now.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 15, 2006)

Going with a good brand suitable for your system will help as well. Tiger is generally higher priced then newegg here while memoryexpress.com or another vendor may have an edge. The one thing that generally keeps a good price is memory. While everything drops you look over prices on older memory at various sites and you will be a little surprised there. PC133 still sees some high prices just for being available.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 15, 2006)

alright well can someone please give me a link to the best ram for my mobo for 100-150 
thanks
 or can i do 4 sticks of 512mb's would that work?


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 15, 2006)

4 sticks of these will run just over 200. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145568

If you only want 1GB now for 100-150 and will add more later I'd go with any one of:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145539
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820144177
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231050
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820227077
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820227117
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820220094

Those are in the order they came off the search.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 15, 2006)

hmm.
 ok thank you 
 is there a way i can do 2gb's with 512mb's for under 150?
 if not ill just pick one of that little list

 thanks


----------



## Jet (Nov 15, 2006)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> hmm.
> ok thank you
> is there a way i can do 2gb's with 512mb's for under 150?
> if not ill just pick one of that little list
> ...



No. I would stick with one 1GB stick, and then add another identical stick later on.


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 15, 2006)

No, not right now. That'd be a stretch even when prices were down.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 16, 2006)

Throw the new 1gb dimm into the first slot and try the smaller memory in the other one or more slots to see if they are compatible until you are able to buy the second 1gb dimm later. Or you can simply wait until you are ready to buy to both together as a matched pair. That often sees better performance when done that way since both are from the same batch by the same manufacturer.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

heres what iam thinking 
http://www.xoxide.com/truelight.html that
or this http://www.xoxide.com/theracmemcoo.html
 or little heatsinks that attach to them 
 and this ram 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820220094


 thanks again all


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 16, 2006)

IMO the add on RAM cooling is more of a gimmick than anything but if you like the way it looks go for it. The RAM itself is fine.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 16, 2006)

If you are dressing up the case the speaders with the leds will look good. But having a good air flow throughout the case will do a lot more in keeping actual temps down. The more expensive options for cooling are water cooling and air conditioned cases. But that's really going out for it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

well the led ram cooling is more for show, but itll work a little right?
 plus iam going to give this case good airflow


----------



## PC eye (Nov 17, 2006)

The idea behind heat spreaders is to draw off heat. You should see that anyways. There are different ones with some better then others. Those should give you the extra light show on top.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 17, 2006)

wait so they spread heat... lol 
what about mini heatsinks that attach to them


----------



## PC eye (Nov 17, 2006)

Anthing that goes between a pair of dimms would probably be a retainer. The spreaders themselves draw the heat off of the dimms and are then air cooled. Those cool so fast you couldn't open the side cover fast enough to feel heat on them if you simply pulled the ac plug and opened the side. Those are only thin material that radiates the heat fast.


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 17, 2006)

> wait so they spread heat... lol
> what about mini heatsinks that attach to them


Go figure eh. You could use individual ram sinks but heat spreaders are much easier to install. The LED ones will be functional, they just have LEDs on top to make your PC look tricked out.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820220094
 is that the best ram i can get for under 150 for my mobo


----------



## PC eye (Nov 20, 2006)

With two 512s instead of a 1gb dimm you will be able to run the board in the dual channel mode. That will help you with XP. But if you later want to get more out of the system or upgrade to Vista and game there with the premium or ultimate addition you will want to increase memory to the 2gb mark.

 Due to newegg's stock being low lately they have only one pair of Kingston PC2-5300 667mhz dimms seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820144199
 They also have a pair of Corsair xms2 512s seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145564


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 20, 2006)

It's ok but you could get something like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820227117 (cheaper)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820227077 (cheaper)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820236115 (sligtly worse timings but cheaper as well)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820144020 (DDR2-800 & cheaper)

The OCz modules use 1.9V so be sure your motherboard will boot non-stock voltage RAM. They usually use safe SPD settings but intial release 965 boards will still have a problem.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 20, 2006)

"Stay away from GEIL" was a warning I received from a repair shop owner one day in conversation. I has to run in to see if he had a few parts onhand and we caught up in a memory conxersation. What was said then was "if you can get it to work run it otherwise...."?

 On OCZ some on the forum have complained about it not working on Asus boards. Generall Corsair, Kingston, and on older boards Mushkin seemed to be the three best suited for Asus while OCZ is a premium brand overall. The Corsair at the link there has the faster 675mhz with the lower cas latency then the others. PNY? I haven't touched that brand in years. If you plan ocing then the Corsair memory is one option.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 20, 2006)

hmmm
 is there a ram that is guaranteed to work? 
 id just like that to be one less thing to worry bout

outta that list
which one? 

thanks


----------



## Jet (Nov 20, 2006)

Prolly the Geil. It's worth getting the DDR2 800. Otherwise, stick with OCZ


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 20, 2006)

The patriot RAM you have linked shouldn't have any problems, as well as PC eyes suggestion of corsair. Basically, it's very unlikely that anything that defaults to 1.8V will have problems.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 20, 2006)

Patriot is rather a recent brand where I haven't heard anything negative about it. Corsair's xms series is one of the gamer's choices there. But without any ocing involved a choice of something Kingston's value ram seems to work on Asus boards as well as one brand recommended at Gigabtye for their boards. 

One big problem with the GEIL memory there would be running that on an Asus P5N SLI model board. According to the specifications on that model it only runs the 533mhz or 667mhz memory not the DDR2 800. Look for yourself at http://usa.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1311&l1=3&l2=11&l3=331


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 20, 2006)

> According to the specifications on that model it only runs the 533mhz or 667mhz memory not the DDR2 800


Indeed, that's what I get for assuming things. The GeIL will run at 667 as well and you could probably tighten the timings if you wanted.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 20, 2006)

That would mean tweaking the bios a little too see that work. Newegg listed the board itself as 677 while Asus clearly points out 667/533. As far as how the Geil memory would run that would be chancing it depending on it's own backward capability there.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 21, 2006)

Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820220094
 compatible? working? 
best memory for that mobo?


----------



## PC eye (Nov 21, 2006)

That will run at the second fsb setting there and is compatible since that model board will run 800/667/533 according to Gigabyte's own specifications seen at http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Product...rboard&ProductID=2314&ProductName=GA-965P-DS3

 While OCZ, Corsair, Kingston, and Crucial are all known brands I can't say good or bad on Patriot since that's a relatively new brand there in comparison to the others. The one brand seen at Gigabyte is Kingtson there with Corsair seen at Asus. For a gaming machine you will want to look at preformance memory like the Corsair xms series or Kingston HyperX if you plan on ocing anyways. Without ocing take your pick.


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 21, 2006)

I have OCz DD2-667 in a GA-965P-S3, it took a BIOS update (board shipped with the F2 BIOS = crappy, no memory support) but it was relatively painless to get set up.

I don't see any reason the Patriot RAM wouldn't work.

edit: Patriot may be a new brand but they are basically PDP, a memory maker for the last 20 years or so.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not surprised to hear that Patriot is being made by an established manufacturer there. That was probably a marketing move with the new name being used. Their home page is found at http://www.pdpsys.com/ The Patriot home page is found at another site which notes PDP at the bottom of the page seen at http://www.patriotmem.com/


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 23, 2006)

iam going to order that patriot i posted
 this weekend


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 24, 2006)

unless i can do cheaper for better


----------



## PC eye (Nov 25, 2006)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> unless i can do cheaper for better


 
How about $1 cheaper for Corsair xms DDR2 performance memory? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145564


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 25, 2006)

PC eye said:


> How about $1 cheaper for Corsair xms DDR2 performance memory? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145564



is that better than the patriot i planned on buying?


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 25, 2006)

I would go with the patriot. It's listed as 1.8V with only slightly worse timings whereas the corsair is listed at 2.1V


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 25, 2006)

ok so the patriot is the one to get. 
 what bout OCing the ram? the one pc listed is a great ocer 

but thanks


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 25, 2006)

The corsair is out of stock. The patriot may not OC quite as far as the XMS2, but on the other hand it might, you've got 0.3V on the XMS2 that's already used up unless you drop the timings.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 25, 2006)

now if i OC ram that changes the latency? 
or what does it do 
thanks 
 ill prolly get the patriot


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, latency is measured in clock cycles. When you have more clocks to work with the latency goes down. If you had some PC3200 @ 3-4-4-8 and some PC5400 @ 3-4-4-8 the amount of time lost on the 5400 is less even though the latency timings are the same.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820220094
ordering it tommorw


----------

